

FCC Orders Google to Respond to Net Neutrality Complaint - rsingel
https://medium.com/future-participle/5a2d9322bdc4?hj

======
bcRIPster
Or the complainant should do like everyone else who wants to run a server and
pony up for a business account. Nearly every major ISP in the area I live (and
I afaik, most of the US) disallows and even blocks use of personal servers
running from a basic consumer account. Some ISPs even filter all web traffic
through a proxy.

If you want to run a server, you pay extra for a business account and BOOM!
100% open pipe.

I think here that Google is simply guilty of a poorly written agreement in
this case and the guy complaining is a cheap bastard.

~~~
dragonwriter
Why should he pay extra to get rid of an illegal restriction?

~~~
bcRIPster
It's about fairness. Most residential pipe is balanced to favor downstream
bandwidth over upstream. In many locations using internet over Cable
infrastructure, a node will share the upstream pipe. When a single user runs
high-demand services from their home it can saturate the upstream connections
and everyone suffers from the lag. Generally business users are provided SLA
on speeds and availability and their traffic is routed differently to support
that.

In theory, your consumer price reflects a discount for not fully utilizing
bandwidth, etc...

I could flip your argument and say why don't the telcos just say fuck it and
charge everyone $200+ for basic internet? I don't think Grandma who checks her
e-mail once a week is going to be to thrilled about that shit.

